
Learn Datalog Today - tosh
http://learndatalogtoday.org/
======
triska
_Datalog is a declarative database query language with roots in logic
programming._

Even more holds: Datalog is a syntactic subset of the logic programming
language Prolog!

However, this page does not use Datalog syntax, but "edn" (extensible data
notation), which is a subset of Clojure data.

If you want to learn Datalog, you can do that with a Prolog system that
supports _SLG resolution_ : This form of resolution, often called _tabling_ ,
prevents positive and negative loops and _always terminates_ for programs with
the bounded term-size property, which is a feature of Datalog programs.

For example, in SWI-Prolog, you can enable tabling with the table/1 directive.
Other Prolog systems, such as XSB, have similar facilities.

------
chmielewski
Site down as of 14:57 Saturday.

